# Honda GX160 Elect. Ignition compressor



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Spark plug is not firing. Any tips on troubleshooting the problem? Thanks.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

disconnect the kill switch then try again.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Where will I find the kill switch? Thanks!


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

you should have an on/off switch, thats the kill switch. disconnect it


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

there should be a single wire that runs over the air box from a kill switch to the coil, you may need to removed the top cover to the engine and unplug the wire from the coil , after you disconnect it you can now pull the recoil again and test spark,still no spark make sure your magnets are good on the fly wheel and if so you have a bad coil.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

rotti1968 said:


> there should be a single wire that runs over the air box from a kill switch to the coil, you may need to removed the top cover to the engine and unplug the wire from the coil , after you disconnect it you can now pull the recoil again and test spark,still no spark make sure your magnets are good on the fly wheel and if so you have a bad coil.


Thanks.


----------



## flariflyz (Nov 4, 2009)

What did you do to clean the carb? did you take it apart? did you take the jet out? sounds like a carb problem to me. other than that your govenor is out of adjustment. more than likely if it was running fine before and has been sitting for as long as you say, 99% chance you didn't clean the carb all that good.



__________________
wwww caisse d epargne fr | La caisse d'epargne | caisse d'epargne


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

what has the carb got to do with a ignition problem

bill


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

billsmowers said:


> what has the carb got to do with a ignition problem
> 
> bill


scrolled up twice to find out what i missed... I was thinking the same thing Bill.


----------

